# Crust around eye?



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Around stache's right eye, there's like layer of pale yellow crust above it. When I first saw it I tried wiping it off with a damp paper towel and it like took off some of the hair on his face when it came off. I only was able to get a little off, but now it's back again. I thought that maybe it was flaxseed oil or something, but it came back before I bathed him again.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Are there any other symptoms? Maybe he just has eye crusties. :3


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd only be worried if he's snuffling, sneezing, or have any other respiratory symptoms. What kind of bedding is he on?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you post a picture? it could be discharge from an eye infection


----------

